# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Ψαχνω αποκωδικοποιητη με αναλογικη εξοδο ηχου 3.5

## zahoulio

Γεια και χαρα..Με το γεγονος της ελευσης του ψηφιακου σηματος,ξεκινησα να ψαχνομαι για σωστο αποκωδικοποιητη.Η τβ μου ομως (ειναι παλια) δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα να βγαζει αναλογικη εξοδο ηχου δυστυχως, παρα μονο rca..ετσι επειδη χρησιμοποιουσα ασυρματα ακουστικα σε μια νεα τβ την οποια μου εκαναν κατασχεση (ο μπαμπας..)..θα ηθελα να επενδυσω σ ενα αποκωδικοποιητη που να εχει τη πολυποθητη εξοδο για αναλογικο ηχο 3.5mm για να μπορω να χρησιμοποιω τα ακουστικα μου ξανα αυτη τη φορα ομως στη παλια μου τβ...βρισκομαι σε επαρχια του νομου ρεθυμνου (κρητη)..αν γνωριζει κανεις να μου προτεινει καποιο θα ημουν ευγνωμον..Eπισης μια δευτερη μου απορια ειναι αν μπορει μια εξοδος ψηφιακου ηχου coaxial απο αποκωδικοποιητη mpeg4 να μετατραπει σε αναλογικο σε 3.5mm για τα ασυρματα ακουστικα! ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...  :Smile:

----------


## hurt30

Μπορείς να πάρεις τον αναλογικό ήχο από το scart του αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## zahoulio

δηλαδη υπαρχει ξεχωριστη scart εξοδος και συνδεεται με καποιο μετατροπεα σε εξωτερικα ακουστικα??δε με ενδιαφερει ο ηχος που βγαινει απο τα ηχεια της τβ..αλλα ομως να στελνω τον ηχο μεσω αναλογικης 3.5mm εξοδου κατα προτιμηση στα ασυρματα ακουστικα μου χωρις να πληρωσω καποιο μετατροπεα ακριβο η ενισχυτη ηχου για να παρω ηχο απο την rca εξοδο της τβ.. :Unsure:

----------


## hurt30

Το πιο εύκολο είναι να πας ένα αποκωδικοποιητή σε ένα σερβις τηλεοράσεων να σου φτιάξει την έξοδο. μονο ένα βυσμα ακουστικών με λίγο καλώδιο πρέπει να σου συνδέσει και είσαι έτοιμος. δεν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα μετατροπής.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Με scart θα τον συνδέσεις στην TV?

Κάτι δε μου κολλάει εδώ. Έχει η TV έξοδο RCA αλλά όχι έξοδο ακουστικών; χμμ 
Επίσης hurt30 νομιζω ότι αν βάλει ακουστικά σε έξοδο του αποκωδικοποιητή δε θα ακούει τίποτα γιατι θα θέλει κάποιον ενισχυτή. 

Μήπως κάνω λάθος; (είναι και αργά και μπορεί να μη σκέφτομαι καθαρά  :Razz:  )

(πότε πάει ψηφιακό στην Κρήτη; Το καλοκαίρι που θα κατέβω δηλαδή επιτέλους θα βλέπουμε TV; )

----------


## zahoulio

νικολα καταρχην ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου..Δυστυχως η τβ ειναι τουρκικης προελευσης olympous crt και δεν εχει καθολου εξοδο jack αναλογικη για ακουστικα και τωρα που το θυμηθηκα και για να διορθωσω το αρχικο thread μου..Οι υποδοχες της τβ ειναι μονο για εισοδο ηχου και γραφικων rca το composite δλδ..Δεν εχει εξοδο για τιποτα ..Και γι αυτο θα προτιμουσα ενα αποκωδικοποιητη all around να τα κανει ολα να χει και την εξοδο που θελω σε jack 3.5mm και να συμφερει φυσικα και αν το βρω και στο ρεθυμνο ακομα καλυτερα!!κι ας πληρωσω 5e παραπανω.. :Wink:

----------


## zahoulio

hurt30 αυτη η λυση που λες φανταζομαι πως δεν ειναι εφικτη γιατι το χω ψαξει κ στο ρεθυμνο ρωτησα αρκετα καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ειδη και το βυσμα της μετατροπης δε κανει δουλεια πολυ πιθανο οτι η θα ακουω ψιθυρους (οχι καρδιας) η τιποτα!!οσο για το βυσμα ακουστικων που λες μαλλον χλωμο το κοβω..Το θεμα με την εξοδο rca, που διαθετουν αρκετοι αποκωδικοποιητες, ειναι οτι ο ηχος που βγαινει πρεπει να παει σε καποιο ενισχυτη για να ενισχυθει και μετα σε ηχεια η ακουστικα για να ακους κανονικοτατα και χωρις προβλημα και απ οτι ξερω ενας ενισχυτης κοστιζει..  :Unsure:

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Άρα κι εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι για τα RCA δε θα γίνει χωρίς ενισχυτή...  :Unsure:  δεν θυμάμαι όμως να έχω δει αποκωδικοποιητή με έξοδο για ακουστικά.

(κάτσε να δοκιμάσω ακουστικά πάνω στα rca από περιέργια)

Edit: ναι ακούγονται τα ακουστικά από το rca αλλά εντάξει πρέπει να πας σχεδόν στο τέρμα την ένταση του αποκωδικοποιητή για να πεις οτι είναι πλέον ικανοποιητικό. 
Σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο όμως. Να πάρεις φθηνά ηχειάκια για PC (των 10 ευρώ για παράδειγμα) με έξοδο ακουστικών και να τα συνδέσεις στον αποκωδικοποιητή ώστε να χρησιμοποιείς την έξοδο των ακουστικών τους. Δεν ακούγεται βέβαια και πολύ καλή λύση οπότε ελπίζω να έχει κάποιος καποια καλύτερη ιδέα  :Razz:

----------

zahoulio (20-04-13)

----------


## zahoulio

νικολα δοκιμασε και πες μου!οση ωρα το εψαχνα σημερα σχετικα με αποκωδικοποιητη εν τελει βρηκα ενα optιcum hdt90 το οποιο εχει υποδοχη 3.5mm για αναλογικη εξοδο ηχου http://www.opticum.com.pl/en/p/hd-t90 το ειχε και το e-shop αλλα εξαντληθηκε.. :Sad:  αραγε θα μπορεσω να το βρω στο ρεθυμνο η και στο ηρακλειο??

----------


## .::Nikos::.

δοκίμασα και έκανα edit το από πάνω ποστ. 

Για αυτόν που βρήκες δες τον έχει το ebw http://www.ebw.gr/el/Product/48491/O...CART-DUAL-CORE

Πάντως εγώ προσπαθώ να ψάξω για αποκωδικοποιητή με έξοδο ακουστικών και δεν βρίσκω. Μάλλον ψάχνω λάθος.

----------

zahoulio (20-04-13)

----------


## ppantazis

Φίλοι μου, δεν σας καταλαβαίνω. Συζητάτε για το πως θα πάρει τον ήχο από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, αλλά δεν αναφέρει κανείς σας το πρόβλημα με την εικόνα. Αυτή από ΠΟΥ θα την πάρει ο zahoulio, αφού δεν έχει είσοδο scart στην παλιά του TV;
Λοιπόν, για να μπει μια τάξη στις σκέψεις μας, ο zahoulio θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσει πέρα από τον αποκωδικοποιητή και ένα καλώδιο / μετατροπέα Scart σε Composite και Stereo Sound (3 x RCA). Τελευταία το είδα αυτό το καλώδιο στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και κόστιζε 5 Ευρώ. Βγάζει σε 3 RCA, από τα οποία το κίτρινο είναι το σήμα βίντεο, και τ' άλλα 2 είναι ο στέρεο ήχος.
Και πάλι όμως ΔΕΝ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έχει εικόνα, αφού οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις συχνά δεν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το υψηλής ποιότητας σήμα Composite (μόνο του παλιού τύπου με όριο τα 5 MHz), χάνοντας την σάρωση και προβάλλοντας μόνο κυματάκια. Αυτό μόνο με μια δοκιμή σε υπάρχον αποκωδικοποιητή θα φανεί.

----------

zahoulio (20-04-13)

----------


## zahoulio

μα δεν ανεφερα καπου οτι δεν εχει εισοδο scart η τβ..φυσικα και εχει..και επειδη δεν αναφερθηκα με λεπτομερειες σχετικα με τη παλια μου τβ..ppantazi ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου εκ των προτερων..Η τβ μου εχει μια εισοδο scart και μια εισοδο composite απο μπροστα τιποτα αλλο..μπορει να συνδεθει με οτιδηποτε dvdplayer απο composite (το εχω δοκιμασει με το δικο μου dvd)..και η σκεψη μου ειναι η εξης..εαν η τβ εξαρχης εβγαζε εξοδο ηχου για στερεοφωνικο καλωδιο 3.5mm τοτε δε θα υπηρχε λογος να γραφουμε τοσα μηνυματα σ αυτο το thread..ομως επειδη αυτη η υποδοχη κακως απουσιαζει απο την τβ μου σκεφτηκα οτι θα ηταν καλο να προχωρησω στην αγορα ενος mpeg4 αποκωδικοποιητη που να μου παρεχει αυτη την υποδοχη ετσι ωστε να μπορω να συνδεσω τον αποκωδικοποιητη με τα ασυρματα ακουστικα εντελει ετσι ωστε να μην ενοχλω τους γυρω μου... :Wink:

----------


## ppantazis

ΟΚ, zahoulio, δεν το είχες τονίσει ότι υπάρχει Scart, γι' αυτό και ο προβληματισμός μου. Παραμένει όμως ακόμα μια διευκρίνηση, πριν πάμε στην λύση σου. Το σύστημα των ασύρματων ακουστικών, προφανώς αποτελείται από έναν πομπό, και τον δέκτη που είναι μέσα στα ακουστικά. Ο πομπός, ξέρεις αν έχει ενισχυτή ήχου, ή γενικά τι στάθμη ήχου υποστηρίζει ;  Αν πάρεις το σήμα από το βύσμα Scart, τότε η στάθμη του θα είναι περίπου 500mV RMS. Για να ακούγεται σωστά χρειάζεται ενίσχυση.
Αν λοιπόν ο πομπός σου ενισχύει το σήμα, τότε απλά θα πάρεις τον ήχο από τα pins 1 (audio right) και 3 (audio left) με γείωση το pin4. Αυτά τα pin βγάζουν τον ήχο από τον ενισχυτή της τηλεόρασης, κι όχι απευθείας από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, οπότε πιθανόν να είναι ήδη προενισχυμένα.

----------

zahoulio (20-04-13)

----------


## zahoulio

ppantazi ευχαριστω για το ποστ και παλι,τ ακουστικα οντως εχουν μια ρυθμιση εντασης οποτε θα υπαρχει μια μικρη ενισχυση..ειναι μαρκας panasonic *RP-**WF**820* τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει με μια καινουρια τβ 25'' της LG και δουλευουν μια χαρα με την κανονικη παροχη ηχου απο 3.5 στερεο εξοδο..δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλο τροπο..ψαχνομαι ακομα παντως..με αυτο το τροπο που λες δε ξερω αν εχουμε καλο αποτελεσμα..προτιμω να παρω ηχο απο κανονικη εξοδο 3.5mm που ξερω οτι θα δουλεψουν τ ακουστικα οπως πρεπει..

----------


## ppantazis

Το θέμα δεν είναι τα 3.5mm αλλά η στάθμη ήχου. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν θέλεις να επέμβεις καθόλου στο σύστημα των ασύρματων ακουστικών, γι αυτό και ζητάς οπωσδήποτε 3.5mm θηλυκό τζακ. Να λοιπόν η λύση: Κολλάς ένα στερεοφωνικό ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο στα pin 1, 3 και 4 του Scart (1 και 3 οι πόλοι και 4 το πλέγμα), τα οποία θα τα οδηγήσεις σε θηλυκό τζακ 3.5mm (προέκτασης, πωλείται σε όλα τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών). Αν μπορείς να ανοίξεις το καπάκι της τηλεόρασης και να κολλήσεις το καλώδιο από μέσα, ακόμα καλύτερα. Αλλιώς, ανοίγεις το βύσμα Scart όπως αυτό έρχεται από τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το κολλάς εκεί μέσα. Μπορείς να ανοίξεις και μια μικρή τρύπα να βγει μετά έξω, όπου κολλάς και το τζακ προέκτασης.

----------

zahoulio (22-04-13)

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Αν λοιπόν ο πομπός σου ενισχύει το σήμα, τότε απλά θα πάρεις τον ήχο από τα pins 1 (audio right) και 3 (audio left) με γείωση το pin4. Αυτά τα pin βγάζουν τον ήχο από τον ενισχυτή της τηλεόρασης, κι όχι απευθείας από τον αποκωδικοποιητή, οπότε πιθανόν να είναι ήδη προενισχυμένα.



Μα το scart της TV θα είναι είσοδος πως θα βγάζει στα pins που λες προενισχυμένο ήχο; Σε αυτά τα pins δε θα δίνει ο αποκωδικοποιητής στην TV; 

Μήπως θα μπορούσε με κάτι _τέτοιο_ (ίσως λιγο δυσκολο να το βρει, αλλά γίνεται κι αλλιώς, ή χειροποίητο) να συνδέσει τα ακουστικά του στον αποκωδικοποιητή; Σε μένα που δοκιμασα απλά ακουστικά ψήρες ακούγονταν σχετικά ικανοποιητικά, οπότε θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσει με τα δικά του αφού ίσως έχουν και ενισχυτή. Βέβαια το θέμα είναι να ρισκάρει να πάρει αποκωδικοποιητή χωρίς έξοδο 3,5mm και μετά αν δεν τον καλύπτει το παραπάνω θα πάει χαμένος ή θα δίνει επιπλέον λεφτά για πατέντες; Δε νομίζω πως αξίζει το ρίσκο.

----------

zahoulio (22-04-13)

----------


## zahoulio

Παιδες καταρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας..ppantazi σχετικα με την εγχειρηση στην υποδοχη scart καλη η σκεψη σου αλλα δε μου φαινεται κ τοσο πρακτικο, για να γινει θελει μανουρα και εκτος απ αυτο θα χαλασω και τις scart και επισης δε θελω να χρησιμοποιω την τβ εξολοκληρου με τα ακουστικα οποτε με ενδιαφερει το σημα να πηγαινει κανονικα απο τον decoder στη τβ και να μην παρεμβω καθολου χειρουργηκα ετσι κ αλλιως οταν χρησιμοποιειται το ακουστικο ο ηχος διακοβεται αμεσως απ τα ηχεια οποτε θα με καλυβε απολυτα ενας καταλληλος Mpeg4 αποκοδικοποιητης με την υποδοχη για στερεο phones..Νικολα εχω ενα καλωδιο rca και μετατροπεα σε υποδοχη 3.5 θα το δοκιμασω στην υποδοχη rca του dvd player και θα σου πω αμεσως για το αποτελεσμα!!να ειστε καλα παιδες!!

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Αν θες να κόβεις τον ήχο από την TV αν βάλεις τα ακουστικά, απλά θα κάνεις mute την TV και θα παίζεις εξ ολοκλήρου με την ένταση του δέκτη για να ακούς από τα ακουστικά. 
Την μετατροπή που λέει ο Πάνος δεν την πολυκατάλαβα αλλά πιστεύω πως δε σου λέει να κόψεις τον ήχο που θα πηγαίνει στην TV. Απλά θα πηγαίνει ήχος και στην TV και στην κατασκευή που σου λέει. (έτσι καταλαβα τουλάχιστον)
Πάντως ο αποκωδικοποιητής με την έξοδο ακουστικών που βρήκες μου φαινεται καλη επιλογή. (από ότι διάβασα και σε άλλο φόρουμ με αποκωδικοποιητές δεν φαίνεται κι άσχημος)

----------


## zahoulio

Καλησπερα παιδια..τελικα βρηκα ενα αποκωδικοποιητη που απ οτι φαινεται ειναι ποιοτικος και τη κανει τη δουλεια http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.705220  :Biggrin:

----------

